# Which oscillating tool?



## msaeger

Which oscillating tool does everyone think is the best? I have read quite a few people say Fein makes the best one but there are a lot of them out there now. I see ads for one from Rockwell everyday  If Fein is the best which model? I want a corded one.


----------



## toolaholic

I have the cordless Bosch! It's outstanding! Bosch just came out with a corded one! If it's as good as the cordless it's worth checking out! And at approximate $150 offers some savings over the Feins!


----------



## teststrips

I've only tried the Rockwell - seems to be built like a tank. You have to be very careful to install the blades correctly (hold the tool upside-down and make sure the blade falls down on the hex shaft before tightening). I've been in a hurry a couple of times, and ruined blades by tightening and cracking them (which can only happen if you don't have things lined up). I've read a lot of reviews on it, many people complain about the blades loosening during use, I've never actually had that problem, and I've used mine a lot. I'd def buy the same model again rather than taking a chance with something else.

My only other complaint is the provided bag isn't big enough to allow storage with a blade installed on the tool. This means if you put it away, you have to take the minute to take off the blade, and then another minute to put it back on before use... so mine stays out most of the time in my (dusty) shop.


----------



## raylo32

I have the Harbor Freight $30 tool and it has worked very well. I used it to undercut door trim for a hardwood floor install and to remove some nice square pieces of drywall to route some wires and cables. Much less dust than a rotozip or saw. I also plan to use it for a tile regrout job soon with a carbide blade.... I haven't used the more expensive brands to compare but the HF fills my needs. For $30 you can't go wrong.


----------



## oh'mike

I've got the Harbor Freight fancy one---on sale about $40---

Tough tool I use it several times a week---Blades are $8.00 as opposed to the name brand blades at $17 to $20--each.


----------



## joecaption

I've got a Dremel, it's just a toy tool in my opion.
I also have two Rockwells and have had 0 problums with them.
I found blades on Amazon.com that I can buy in a 15 pack for around $90.00.


----------



## itguy08

I've got the 12v Milwaukee and I love it. Battery life is a tad short but that's about par for the course of all the cordless models. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive used several brands and own the ridgid cordless.. 

easily teh best without a doubt is the fein.. they invented it and they perfected it. ive also used the bosch cordless and the dremel.. the bosch is pretty much the runner up to the fein.. the dremel is a diy model as it has cheap components in it which burns up really quick.. my ridgid isnt professional grade.. after only moderate use it had to go in for service. i will be selling off my ridgid shortly and upgrading to the corded bosch which i have heard nothing but good things about


----------



## oh'mike

I agree with Kirk---that new Bosch looks like a fine choice---and they have the easiest blades to find and also bulk packs at a somewhat reasonable price.


----------



## ratherbefishing

I just went through making the same decision. For me, the Porter Cable won out. Tool-less blade changes, and Porter Cable quality. I have nothing to compare it to, but it seems to work great. I'm tickled with it. I've owned a jig saw and a recip saw that required an Allen Wrench to change the blade. No more.

BTW, I don't know why you think you need one; but although it's called a "multi-purpose tool", it's hardly a replacement for any conventional carpentry tools. It does make some jobs WAY easier.

Anyway, I vote for Porter Cable.


----------



## bpm

I have the Bosch (the corded model) and I'm very happy with it. I bought it because the price was competitve with other manufacturers like Rockwell and Porter Cable, and was quite a bit cheaper than Fein. I thought about the Porter Cable but the Bosch has more flexibility for running different blades. I like the Porter Cable quick release feature, but it limits to using their blades, or blades with a cutout. The Bosch comes with an adapter that allows you to use virtually any blade. You need to use an allen wrench to secure blades, but I thought the trade-off was worth it.


----------



## oh'mike

I'm astonished at how handy the tool is.

I bought mine as a one time specialty tool---but I use it almost daily---remove old caulk outside--under cut doors--scrapping of old tiles--cutting the under sink plumbing--cutting baseboards when adding wider casings to doors---opening drywall for electric boxes---and more-- Best bang for my tool budget--


----------



## msaeger

Which Rockwell are you guys talking about or is there only one? The Fein is 190 bucks on Amazon with a nice case I definitely want tool free blade changes. I don't have a project in mind right now but I can think of stuff I have done that would have been easier it's all cutting type things.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i use mine for undercutting jambs, cutting baseboard in place in odd renovation situations such as old homes where the trim detail had the baseboard coming out to the door jambs and the casing sits on top of the base similar to plinth blocks, i use the grout removing tool for cutting old plaster as it doesnt throw dust like a recip saw does. and the sanding head for touch up sanding in tight spots as its much easier than trying to do it by hand.

as for brand.. id be very weary about teh porter cable, they used to be a very high quality brand but that was almost 5 years ago, ,since black and decker bought them out the brand has turned into nothing more than home owner grade tools. hate to say it but it wouldnt surprise me if you new tool burns out really quick


----------



## Justins1171

I love my Fein. I wouldn't trade it for anything else. Do yourself a favor... Don't short yourself


----------



## teststrips

msaeger said:


> Which Rockwell are you guys talking about or is there only one?


There are 2 corded rockwells that I know of - one has a speed adjustment, the other one doesn't. I personally have the one with the speed adjustment, but I'm not always so sure about what speed to run things - i usually just keep it on high. I used it on low once when cutting PVC - it seemed to help cut the material, whereas it melted too much on high.


----------



## pyper

I have the corded Rockwell with no speed adjustment. I was attracted to the Porter Cable for the quick change feature, but I figured I probably wouldn't change blades too often. 

I got it for a specific job, but it's come in handy for a variety of things.

It seems sturdy and well built. 

FWIW, Bosch sells an adapter so you can use their blades on other machines. The adapter was only $4 so I got it when the Bosch diamond blade was on sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

hmmm you paid for the bosch adapter:no:,, they have had several online offers to get the adapter for free


----------



## ink

joecaption said:


> I've got a Dremel, it's just a toy tool in my opion.
> I also have two Rockwells and have had 0 problums with them.
> I found blades on Amazon.com that I can buy in a 15 pack for around $90.00.


Wife got me the dremel 3-pack last christmas... the oscillating one, the Trio, and the standard dremel rotary tool. They are a great value, and for the amount of work I do with them, they're fine. Lots of little complaints (chuck is awful, it is under-powered, etc, etc) but for the ~12hrs of use I've got in them for the last year, they are great.


----------



## pkrapp74

I was leaning towards the PC, but now I'm thinking Bosch. The bigger question is corded or cordless? I am the typical DIY'er who loves having every tool in their arsenal. How long do the batteries last on the PC or Bosch? Is there enough juice there for the average use? Or should I go corded? I hate extension cords! 

Thoughts?


----------



## itguy08

Can't speak for the corded models as I also hate cords and like my cordless tools. I've got the Milwaukee M12 and battery life is ok - probably 10-15 minutes. That's with the standard battery as I do not have the extended battery.

Here's a review of the Bosch:
http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2011/01/bosch-oscillating-tool-review-ps50/

One of the Milwaukee:
http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2011/01/m12-cordless-multitool-kit-242622/


----------



## msaeger

I got the Fein 250q and this thing is a beast. It is surprisingly heavy. I haven't really cut anything yet but just turning it on with the wood blade it seems really smooth. It cut into a cardboard box well


----------



## More Power!

FWIW, and based purely on research alone...

I researched these _extensively_ earlier this year, for a project I had in mind. Ultimately, I decided that, since money was tight and the project not absolutely necessary, to forgo the purchase. _But_, had I purchased at that time, I would've purchased the Bosch. I'd put the Bosch on my Never Ending Wishlist. (It's never ending because new stuff gets put on as fast as other stuff comes off :-D.)

Christmas morning I found Santa had brought me a Ridgid corded Jobmax. My wife could see the skepticism on my face, I guess, because she proceeded to tell me how the guys in the tool crib at HD, incl. a couple contractor types, felt that the Ridgid was the better way to go. They said the Bosch, while a very good tool, is overkill for the average homeowner and tiring to use because it's heavy. I recalled reading that complaint about it in my research.

I've made the mistake of buying "too much tool" a couple times. A really high-end micro-adjustable plunge router that I ended-up never using because it's too heavy and difficult to use, and a chain saw that gets used less than it would have had I bought one slightly smaller. So perhaps the advice my wife received was good advice. Only time will tell.

I spent some time, yesterday evening, looking up reviews of the Jobmax on my tablet while watching _A Christmas Carol_ with my wife. I was impressed with what I read. The only criticism I found was short battery life, and that's pretty common with battery-powered cutting tools. The corded version of course won't suffer that problem, and is more powerful, to boot. Plus it turns out that the Jobmax' multiple tool head system really, really works.

This will be my first Ridgid tool, so we'll see. The contractors that put in our windows use a lot of them and, in the two times they've been out here doing installations, a year ago and just a couple months ago, swore by them.

As for corded vs. cordless: I'm falling out-of-love with cordless tools. Problem is I just don't use my power tools often enough, and often not long enough when I do, to keep the batteries properly charged or exercised. End result is, often as not, the battery's low--either at the start of the job or runs out before the job is finished, and they get weak and die before they get much used. A cord may be inconvenient, but it always works and never needs an expensive replacement.

Good luck with your decision.

Jim


----------



## del schisler

More Power! said:


> FWIW, and based purely on research alone...
> 
> I researched these _extensively_ earlier this year, for a project I had in mind. Ultimately, I decided that, since money was tight and the project not absolutely necessary, to forgo the purchase. _But_, had I purchased at that time, I would've purchased the Bosch. I'd put the Bosch on my Never Ending Wishlist. (It's never ending because new stuff gets put on as fast as other stuff comes off :-D.)
> 
> Christmas morning I found Santa had brought me a Ridgid corded Jobmax. My wife could see the skepticism on my face, I guess, because she proceeded to tell me how the guys in the tool crib at HD, incl. a couple contractor types, felt that the Ridgid was the better way to go. They said the Bosch, while a very good tool, is overkill for the average homeowner and tiring to use because it's heavy. I recalled reading that complaint about it in my research.
> 
> I've made the mistake of buying "too much tool" a couple times. A really high-end micro-adjustable plunge router that I ended-up never using because it's too heavy and difficult to use, and a chain saw that gets used less than it would have had I bought one slightly smaller. So perhaps the advice my wife received was good advice. Only time will tell.
> 
> I spent some time, yesterday evening, looking up reviews of the Jobmax on my tablet while watching _A Christmas Carol_ with my wife. I was impressed with what I read. The only criticism I found was short battery life, and that's pretty common with battery-powered cutting tools. The corded version of course won't suffer that problem, and is more powerful, to boot. Plus it turns out that the Jobmax' multiple tool head system really, really works.
> 
> This will be my first Ridgid tool, so we'll see. The contractors that put in our windows use a lot of them and, in the two times they've been out here doing installations, a year ago and just a couple months ago, swore by them.
> 
> As for corded vs. cordless: I'm falling out-of-love with cordless tools. Problem is I just don't use my power tools often enough, and often not long enough when I do, to keep the batteries properly charged or exercised. End result is, often as not, the battery's low--either at the start of the job or runs out before the job is finished, and they get weak and die before they get much used. A cord may be inconvenient, but it always works and never needs an expensive replacement.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.
> 
> Jim


I have ridgid tool's lot's of them i wont go into them But they have a lifetime warrenty. Be sure and send in the recept.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the rigid jobmax has had quite a bit of problems. both hd's near me have sold a pile of them and have had a good number of them brought back with problems mostly in the trigger or the head connection to the handle. one of the associates i know actually pushes customers away from the rigid for this reason, hes sick of seeing the rigids come back defective

as for having too much tool and being heavy.. this isnt a bad thing. would you rather have a small volkswagon rabbit to try and pull a trailer full of furniture up a hill or would a suv work better. better to have it when you need it than to not have it and wish you did


----------



## More Power!

del schisler said:


> I have ridgid tool's lot's of them i wont go into them But they have a lifetime warrenty. Be sure and send in the recept.


It kind of _sounds_ like your experience with Ridgid hasn't been good. Can you summarize?



woodworkbykirk said:


> the rigid jobmax has had quite a bit of problems. both hd's near me have sold a pile of them and have had a good number of them brought back with problems mostly in the trigger or the head connection to the handle. one of the associates i know actually pushes customers away from the rigid for this reason, hes sick of seeing the rigids come back defective


Not sayin' it ain't so. I imagine you have to reason to make it up. But in all my web searching I haven't been able to find any complaints like that. Closest I came were these comments:


> Head attachment [on the new corded version] is WAY more precise. The head actually locks on tight and feels more like a one piece tool, something I think lacks a little on the battery unit.


He also mentions the corded one is a bit bigger, a bit heavier and has a different trigger than the battery-powered one.

Those comments, btw, were on Ridgid's own site. From a brief perusal, it doesn't look like they quash criticism. Maybe I haven't looked hard enough yet, but I'm not finding much criticism of the Jobmax.

So thanks for the heads-up, but I think I'm going to give this product a try.



woodworkbykirk said:


> as for having too much tool and being heavy.. this isnt a bad thing.


Ah, the Tim Allen school of power tool selection, to which I pay homage with my forum handle, here . We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. As I noted: I've twice over-spec'd tools for my needs, the result being they're _less_ useful to me than had I chosen to go with less power, rather than more.

Jim


----------



## Doc Holliday

raylo32 said:


> I have the Harbor Freight $30 tool and it has worked very well. I used it to undercut door trim for a hardwood floor install and to remove some nice square pieces of drywall to route some wires and cables. Much less dust than a rotozip or saw. I also plan to use it for a tile regrout job soon with a carbide blade.... I haven't used the more expensive brands to compare but the HF fills my needs. For $30 you can't go wrong.


 
Yourself and oh'mike are not the only ones to stand by the harbor frieght tool. 

I do believe it's okay to post a link to this forum, Nathan is the admin of both..? Sister forum. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/new-tool-xmas-32748/


----------



## woodworkbykirk

every tool company is going to hype their own tool, you cant go by what you read on their website. i have looked at the model of the jobmax and compared how hte head attaches to both models.. both are about the same for amount of play,, add wear and tear with use and it just gets worse. a fixed head is always a better choice. there have been various different tools which have special features which "allow for greater maneuverability" which only turned into a pita... both milwaukee's hatchet recip saw and the porter cable "tigersaw" both turned out to be complete busts as they had too many problems with them

im typically very cautious when buying new power tools as i spend on average $5000 on tools every year, being a contractor im not willing to throw my money away on power tools that are going to break soon after buying. i had this problem with my cordless jobmax however it was given to me as a gift. i have several colleagues and contacts all over canada and the us who have purchased this model or the dremel.. most of which had issues. in close all im saying is save yourself the headache, spend the extra $30 and pick up a bosch, their known for high quality tools that are precise and last, whereas rigid is low end contractor grade


----------



## More Power!

woodworkbykirk said:


> every tool company is going to hype their own tool, you cant go by what you read on their website.


That was in a web forum, like this one, operated by Ridged. Same software as this site's, in fact. That was from a posting by an end-user. Here's the URL: R28600 Jobmax Corded! (at ridged.com) Guy _could_ be a shill, I guess...



woodworkbykirk said:


> i have looked at the model of the jobmax and compared how hte head attaches to both models.. both are about the same for amount of play,,


Mine has so little play that I wouldn't have noticed it had you not mentioned it.



woodworkbykirk said:


> add wear and tear with use and it just gets worse. a fixed head is always a better choice...


Substitute "more robust" for "better" and you'll have my vote. It only stands to reason. But I do like the way the head can be attached at 90-degree increments. Flexible. I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of mechanical robustness for that flexibility, in this instance.



woodworkbykirk said:


> im typically very cautious when buying new power tools as i spend on average $5000 on tools every year, being a contractor ...


Whereas I'm just a homeowner.

I appreciate your comments. Truly I do. But I like this tool and, from recollection, the Bosch _did_ feel somewhat unwieldy in my hand. I think I'm going to stick with what my wife picked out for me and hope it works out. If you're right, if it doesn't last for me, with what'll probably be the relatively light demands I place upon it, it'll likely be the last Ridgid tool ever in my (limited) stable.

Thanks for taking the time to share your experiences with us.

Jim


----------

